# Quick Question about the 190 visa



## pinnoy (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm relatively new here. 

Just a quick one: When applying for the 190 visa, do you have to pay up the $3600 + $1800 fee at the start, or after you are ensured that you will get your 190 Visa approved? I am looking at the parallels with applying for a US tourist Visa for example. You pay the $150 fee at the start, no guarantees, and if in case you get rejected, then it's bye-bye $150. Does it work in the same way with applying for the 190 Visa, or am I missing something?


----------



## kdmedhe (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi,

You dont have to pay the fee at the beginning. You only have to pay it, if you are selected and invited to apply for the visa. Hope that helps


----------

